# Matlab ne se lance plus



## Anothekiller (21 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème avec mon matlab. Voila donc fin de l'année passée il marchait encore très bien, mais voila depuis lors je ne l'ai plus utilisé (qu'est-ce que vous voulez, les cours^^) et maintenant il ne se lance plus. Donc x11 se lance encore mais après rien. Ah oui, ma version matlab est une version officielle (non crackée quoi) et je suis sous mac osx 10.5.8 avec un processeur 2.53Ghz Intel Core duo et 4Go de ram. 

Merci pour vos réponses 
P.s: j'espère être dans la bonne section


----------



## tatouille (21 Mars 2011)

Anothekiller a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un problème avec mon matlab. Voila donc fin de l'année passée il marchait encore très bien, mais voila depuis lors je ne l'ai plus utilisé (qu'est-ce que vous voulez, les cours^^) et maintenant il ne se lance plus. Donc x11 se lance encore mais après rien. Ah oui, ma version matlab est une version officielle (non crackée quoi) et je suis sous mac osx 10.5.8 avec un processeur 2.53Ghz Intel Core duo et 4Go de ram.
> 
> ...



support@matlab.com 

ici  Développement sur Mac merci.


----------



## jujuv71 (3 Août 2011)

il faut que tu ailles dans les préférences Java et que tu passes d'abord les application en 
32bits puis seulement celles en 64bits

Sous SL et Lion, Matlab fonctionne en 64bits Pas sous leopard


----------

